# Best Tobacco Brand?



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Ello Chaps,

I recently got into pipe smoking (about 2 months ago) and am enjoying it more and more each time I smoke. I have a Nording Briar pipe (see attached picture). First and foremost I hardly have any B&M's nearby that carry pipes and their accessories. I did find one B&M with an extremely limited supply of pipes and tobacco. I want to expand my tobacco horizons. I know this is a subjective question: What is the best tobacco brand? I am aware of the different tobacco types and want to focus on aromatic for now. Instead of just throwing a dart at the board and getting a random sampler online I want to ask the educated community what they recommend here. I have only smoked one type of tobacco out of my pipe now. its called Georgian Cream. I have smoked about 20 bowls and have built up a small cake. I have no idea what type of tobacco it is and when I ask the B&M they never seem to know. Any thoughts if it is aromatic or not (also see attached). Will it make a huge deal if I've built a base cake out of non aromatic and then smoke aromatic from it? Thanks for the help and for sharing your knowledge in the subject!

Sincerely,
Claes


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Claes said:


> Ello Chaps,
> 
> I recently got into pipe smoking (about 2 months ago) and am enjoying it more and more each time I smoke. I have a Nording Briar pipe (see attached picture). First and foremost I hardly have any B&M's nearby that carry pipes and their accessories. I did find one B&M with an extremely limited supply of pipes and tobacco. I want to expand my tobacco horizons. I know this is a subjective question: What is the best tobacco brand? I am aware of the different tobacco types and want to focus on aromatic for now. Instead of just throwing a dart at the board and getting a random sampler online I want to ask the educated community what they recommend here. I have only smoked one type of tobacco out of my pipe now. its called Georgian Cream. I have smoked about 20 bowls and have built up a small cake. I have no idea what type of tobacco it is and when I ask the B&M they never seem to know. Any thoughts if it is aromatic or not (also see attached). Will it make a huge deal if I've built a base cake out of non aromatic and then smoke aromatic from it? Thanks for the help and for sharing your knowledge in the subject!
> 
> ...


With a name like Georgian Cream, its most likely a aromatic (I am 99.9% sure). I have heard Boswells has great aromatics. I am not a aro smoker. There may be some around here who can help you out. Welcome to the pipe world.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

And by the way, to ask a question like "Who makes the best tobacco?" that is like asking "Who makes the best ice cream".


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Mitch said:


> With a name like Georgian Cream, its most likely a aromatic (I am 99.9% sure). I have heard Boswells has great aromatics. I am not a aro smoker. There may be some around here who can help you out. Welcome to the pipe world.


For aromatics, I second Boswell's. Their aromatics can't be beat. I recommend:

Boswell's Best
Bear Blend
Pennsylvania Dutch Treat
Sweet Tea

I've tried all of them, and would order them again. They make very affordable pipes also.

The Georgian Cream is also most likely an aromatic as well. As for the pipe question, if you are building a cake with aromatic tobaccos, you'll want to use that pipe for aromatics. If you want to try a non-aromatic, a corn cob pipe is cheap, and works quite well. Most long time pipers usually have a few cobs to try new blends, or many just because they are great pipes.

Hope this helps.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the posts so far. Yeah I know asking that question is difficult (hence the subjective part). My assumption was there are some pipe smokers who have tried several types out and as much as people's taste differ, I find the better stuff is generally celebrated (like cigars Rocky Patel, Ghurka, Oliva, Avo, etc). I really the replies and thank you for the vote of confidence on the Georgia Cream. I was really hoping it was aromatic. If anyone else has any brands they recommend I am eager to hear them.

Claes


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Boswell's sounds quite good. I'm gonna be looking into that.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

As you said, "What is the best tobacco brand?" is a subjective question. So...lets go with popular brands...most here would have to agree that OTC blends that have been around for freak'n ever would be the most popular and a great place to start, I would also suggest getting a few cobs, they're cheap and are the best to experiment with. Also I'd check out the NST thread in the *WTS/B/T pipe stuff* forum may find out what your "best tobacco brand" is.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

McClellands makes an aromatic named Georgian Cream, and they actually make a lot of aromatic tobaccos. Check out pipesandcigars.com. 

Peter Stokkebye is a well-known aromatic tobacco blender and I'll give a nod to Boswell as others here have. Finally, W.O Larsen's Old Fashioned is an aromatic that I smoke occasionally but it comes in a fancy tin and it's a bit on the expensive side.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I would also recommend going to a local B&M and ask them what they have. They will even let you try a bowl of stuff. Have fun and my advice is, try anything :thumb:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Browse
Check out that web page also. You may find around here, not a lot of us smoke aro's (if I want cherries, I go and eat them  This is a web site where lots of people write reviews on lots of different tobaccos. If I am wanting to buy something, I will find out what people are say about it.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

It's all in the eye of the beholder.

I can flip from one brand to the next on a daily basis. Larsen, MacB, Paul Olsen A, Peterson,Gaiwith........it all depends upon my mood, the weather, what I have had to eat recently.....you get the idea.

If you are still out there exploring and not sure what to try next, I'd suggest something with VA's and burleys. It can help wean you off the gooey stuff and is an easy way to begin teaching yourself about the more complex blends.....assuming that is what you want to do.

Larsen no80, no50
Carter Hall
Mac Baren Dark Twist
Tordenskjold VA slices(has perique)

these are some of my recent faves....go out, try something, give it at least a week of smoking, and report back with your findings!


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

Best or most expensive? Best is the one you like most. Out of 200 people, there will probably be 150 favorites. It depends on your preference. Expensive dosen't neccessarily mean best. Check out the review area and see sounds good and try it.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks again guys, I will be ordering some Boswells soon! I will be sure to report after trying it out!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I would suggest reading reviews at tobacco reviews on various blends from the following blenders all of which have highly regarded aromatics: Peterson, Dan, Cornell & Diehl, McClelland & MacBaren. Also, check out the reviews of Samuel Gawith's Fire Dance Flake and Celtic Talisman. This should give you some ideas, in addition to the above excellent suggestions. Also, a fellow BOTL who is active on this forum has some excellent videos on his you tube channel. His name is Dubinthedam, and his video overviews of different tobaccos are excellent.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

About two years ago, after over 25 years of smoking the pipe, I started switching to the aromatic scene, and I've been wondering, ever since, why it took me so long to start appreciating the wonderful world of hand blended aromatic tobaccos.

IMHO, the very best hand blended aromatic pipe tobaccos come from the following:

Welcome to Boswells - Boswell's

Pipeworks & Wilke Pipe Shop; blended tobaccos, custom, Briar pipes & estate pipes. - Pipe Works & Wilke

4noggins.com - 4Noggins


----------

